# Scotland folks! or north england.... INFO plz?



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey guys-- I'm going to be in Newcastle end of July for work ( musician) and would love to find out about the local riding to Newcastle, and if time permits, I'd love to sneak up to Scotland.. 

I have NO idea what's up in Scotland, I've gotten a couple contacts in the newcastle area, but I'll have a few days off to explore. 
Looks as though it's a couple hours to say, Edinburgh --- just wondering what if any riding would be within a half day drive of Newcastle.. Scotland preferred as i've never been! 

thanks for any help! 


cz


----------



## medshed (Nov 28, 2005)

There is loads of riding around newcastle but you are better off headed for the north york moors.

http://www.mtb-routes.co.uk/

This website has loads of stuff in the moors plus some other stuff further south that I know nothing about.

Local website

http://www.trailblasters.co.uk/

although the routes on there are pretty limited.

Routes north of newcastle (a few)

http://www.coquetdale.com/

Bike shops on teesside (middlesborough)

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/

http://www.bikescene.co.uk/


----------



## Little Sue (Jul 20, 2007)

A couple of basics - the law about where you're allowed to ride is very different in England in Scotland - in England you're allowed to ride on bridleways or on specifically designated mtb or cycle trails. In Scotland you're allowed to ride on any tracks as long as you act responsibly.

Both the north york moors / cheviots have some fantastic riding. The Borders area of southern Scotland (the area closest to Newcastle) is probably one of the best places in the UK to ride. It has the Forestry Commission mtb centres at Glentress and Innerleithen (both near Peebles). Alternatively there is some fantastic routes over the moors - you can download some route guides (for about $2) from www.bike-fax.com, or buy there Southern Scotland guide book.

If you want any guided riding or accommodation, contact Iain at www.mb7.com for riding in the borders area of Southern Scotland, or Tim at www.northumberlandbikebreaks.co.uk. They're both excellent people.


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

Little Sue said:


> A couple of basics - the law about where you're allowed to ride is very different in England in Scotland - in England you're allowed to ride on bridleways or on specifically designated mtb or cycle trails. In Scotland you're allowed to ride on any tracks as long as you act responsibly.
> 
> Both the north york moors / cheviots have some fantastic riding. The Borders area of southern Scotland (the area closest to Newcastle) is probably one of the best places in the UK to ride. It has the Forestry Commission mtb centres at Glentress and Innerleithen (both near Peebles). Alternatively there is some fantastic routes over the moors - you can download some route guides (for about $2) from www.bike-fax.com, or buy there Southern Scotland guide book.
> 
> If you want any guided riding or accommodation, contact Iain at www.mb7.com for riding in the borders area of Southern Scotland, or Tim at www.northumberlandbikebreaks.co.uk. They're both excellent people.


Hey Sue...thanks. I actually spent a whole week at the Hotel Glentress,and rode Glentress/Innerleithen. Fantastic, and I've ridden in a lot of great places!

funny you listed mb7, i first contacted them, but upon further research determined i could do without a guide.. i did however run into Andy from Mb7... cool guy.

thanks for taking the time to post this info, I was there already when you put it up!

cz


----------



## rupees_al (Apr 14, 2007)

from newcastle (if your still there) there is

kielder. http://www.kieldertrailreavers.com nice red/black new still finishing touches to be done but some riders that build it are from newcastle.
chopwell forest. nefa.tk shorter rides but nice manmade part and good fun
hamsterly forest. http://www.hamsterley-trailblazers.co.uk/ long red (dull) good black downhill and 4x and skills loop. find a local or get a map from the shop. also lots of stuff hidden on the south side of forest. http://www.descendhamsterley.co.uk/ and
dalby http://www.singletraction.org.uk/index.php 23miles of ace single track (goto forums to find out) bit of a drive from newcastle but closer than glentress (bout 1hr 10 from sunderland)

lots of other hidden about and quietly built so not to attract to much attention
go searching on these and other forums

enjoy


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Also take look at http://www.uk-mtb.com/index.php for some forum rides


----------



## cumbriajason (Sep 30, 2005)

*Get to the Lake District*

Here are a few pics of the lake district on my Website.

http://www.photolakedistrict.co.uk/biking_action_photo.html

You must get out here with ya bike its awesome.

Cheers


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Still spamming, I see...


----------

